# ktown riding......



## lilbigtonka

i figured i would give the brute the weekend off and take the 300 for a spin.......


----------



## filthyredneck

Looks like yall had a good time man... too bad its such a long drive, otherwise myself and probably a few of these other Texas boys would come out that way fo sho!


----------



## hondarecoveryman

:rockn: Looks like you gave the 300 a workout :bigok:


----------



## Rack High

Tonka, that's definitely deep water fishing!


----------



## byrd

man i miss my old sra honda sometimes. aint nothing easier than rocking a 300lb straight axle honda on a rut. jus hope the guy in front of u didnt dig it out with some 32s or ull b laying on ur side lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

naww even if he did it is all good lol......the 300 was good cause it kinda gave me a challenge where as the brute is just simply a beast...... but i can say one thing the 300 can and will go places those other bikes wont hahahahaha


----------



## HondaGuy

Nice vid man! I wish I had that right behind the house lol. If the guy on the Grizz didn't dunk the snorkles there at the end of the vid he was darn close to it lol, definitely a pucker moment lol.


----------



## lilbigtonka

o i mean it was literally a inch or so away.....i came outta the hole turn around and seen a grizz going sideways lol


----------



## 08GreenBrute

looks like a good time, old boy on the green brute looked like he was scared in the one hole lol


----------



## linkage

looks like you ride your honda through more than your brute lol thanks for the invite to


----------



## lilbigtonka

dude i told you....and i wanted you and joe to come but you were supposely working or riding in np so i heard from a bird.....so boo ya and the brute goes everywhere that lime with a 6in and 32's goes so go somewhere i cant then you can talk and honda is ol reliable shoot it runs on water no need for oil lol


----------



## linkage

if you would follow everywhere I go then you might be able to say that.


----------



## lilbigtonka

i think i do.....but anyways


----------



## linkage

Calm down! everythings gonna be alright!! whens the next ride


----------



## linkage

myakka mud flats this weekend .. lets let em eat!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

you happy now lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

i dont know if i am going to make mudflatts we should though....


----------



## linkage

:WAYV:


----------



## bump530

glad to see you finally doin a lil ridin on the lil 300


----------



## lilbigtonka

yeah i love that bike and honestly i like riding it more then the brute just because it is more of a challenge and no electronics and that equals a trouble free day of riding lol


----------



## primetime1267

Great video Brandon!! I was the one riding the Grizz, and yes, the water was right at the snorkels edge.. LOL We had an absolute blast riding out there. The next video should be of us riding in North Port on the next riding session.


----------



## lilbigtonka

yeah your right dion and it wont be this weekend because i gotta watch my team but most importantly gotta watched mark ingram run over those baby alligators lol roll tide and no im not a fan of them cept when they play florida hahahahaha


----------



## primetime1267

I thought you were a FSU fan?? make up your mind, fool.


----------



## lilbigtonka

i am i just said i gotta watch my team which is fsu dummy but i gotta watch bama do a beat down also cuz im surrounded my ban wagon gator fans lol fsu is my team but the gator tide is the big one this weekend


----------



## primetime1267

yeah yeah yeah... Your time will come around November fool. The true STOMP/CHOMP down!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

hahaha im a nole and will always be one just like on 4wheelers yall let the baby be the leader hahaha u have 360 more cc then me and i walked all over yall hahahahahha


----------



## crom a zone

dont make me bring the crazy brute up there i beat 880 brute for fun in races for moneyt hat 300 cant follow me on dirt road or in water


----------



## bump530

lilbigtonka said:


> yeah i love that bike and honestly i like riding it more then the brute just because it is more of a challenge and no electronics and that equals a trouble free day of riding lol


why u think my brute is no longer in my shop? lol im not gonna lie tho, i miss it at times


----------



## Big D

Holy Crap that's deep . Great video!


----------



## IBBruin

lilbigtonka said:


> yeah i love that bike and honestly i like riding it more then the brute just because it is more of a challenge and no electronics and that equals a trouble free day of riding lol





bump530 said:


> why u think my brute is no longer in my shop? lol im not gonna lie tho, i miss it at times




I'm prolly gonna catch hell for this one but..........


You might be a Brute rider if you prefer to ride a Honda!?!?!?


----------



## bump530

IBBruin said:


> I'm prolly gonna catch hell for this one but..........
> 
> 
> You might be a Brute rider if you prefer to ride a Honda!?!?!?


 
LMAO that could go a few ways tho:

You might be a Brute rider if you prefer to ride a Honda for reliability!

You might be a Brute rider if you prefer to ride a Honda for a challenge!


----------



## IBBruin

bump530 said:


> LMAO that could go a few ways tho:
> 
> You might be a Brute rider if you prefer to ride a Honda for reliability!
> 
> You might be a Brute rider if you prefer to ride a Honda for a challenge!



So you got rid of your Brute? Man that was a good looking bike.


----------



## lilbigtonka

yeah bumps brute was nice and i love mine dont get me wrong but the honda and the 800 bucks i have in it makes me smile everytime i look at it


----------



## lilbigtonka

i dont know what it is with these 300's but i wasnt to crazy about one until i got my hands on one and rode it and now im hooked.....these are def a great and i mean great all around bike....and for you people out there that are wanting a good reliable bike this is the one for you....same if your on a budget. these things cost nothing once you buy it......gas and oil and go forever lol


----------



## bump530

IBBruin said:


> So you got rid of your Brute? Man that was a good looking bike.


yup i sold my brute back in august 09. appreicate the compliment on it. i did like the bike, just need to get out from under one of my loans and i wanted to get another dirt bike. so when i sold the brute, i paid off one of my loans and bought a brand new yz450f with the leftover cash lol.

yeah 300s are cheap, i prolly have about $3000 in it including the bike (which i paid $1500 for). but most of the stuff i got used/cheap, or trade parts for it.


----------



## kd5hqf

Great Video!! Who Sings that song at the beginning? I looked up josh thompson but couldnt find that song? That is a great rid'n song!!!!


----------



## lilbigtonka

It is by Jim van fleet


----------



## linkage

crom a zone said:


> dont make me bring the crazy brute up there i beat 880 brute for fun in races for moneyt hat 300 cant follow me on dirt road or in water


 
Mat Your brute knows two positions, WOT and off. AKA MANIAC :flames: lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

yeah and he thinks that brute will go deeper then my 300 too lol.....i will put a benjamin or 2 on it if he wants to which i highly doubt......lol and btw that 880 was driven like it was a 6yr old on a recon lol


----------



## crom a zone

i put 500 i will take my brute 2 times deeper than that baby 300 will think about going and o ya i will do it with style


----------



## linkage

:hititjackblackanim:


----------



## lilbigtonka

hes is alot of talk as most people know but when he walks the walk he is jsut another wanna b that aint neva gonna be :headbang:


----------



## crom a zone

my name is not frogger


----------



## lilbigtonka

then leap hahahahaha


----------



## crom a zone

hold tight bike should be fixxed this week ill come show u all how to ride exept linkage he is the man


----------



## linkage

I ride like a grandpa compared to you..lol and I have never had to have a excavator pull me out either hahaaa... but you guys missed a real good ride at myakka yesterday. :rockn:


----------



## crom a zone

ya next time i be there for sure


----------



## lilbigtonka

i heard it was same as myakka almost the normal myakka....i did hear it was alot alot of grass.....


----------



## linkage

yeah that swamp grass is a pain, but this place has trails you can ride off in or make your own like we did.


----------



## lilbigtonka

pics or it didnt happen lol and heard that lil baby lime got stuck...and joe burnt up a belt with those 30in dunflops


----------



## linkage

yep did get stuck couple times, im sure the same little bird that told you i got stuck, has the pictures, if he hasnt sent them to you already. But then nobody made it across it either dont think anybody even tried. Unless it was skimmed across dont think any atv would. Did the little birdy mention who was giving rides to little skanks in bikinis? LMAO


----------



## lilbigtonka

Hahahah no was he giving rides... If so I hope his gf doesn't find out or was it yankneck hahaha if it was he will never live this down lol and was it super deep or just plain nasty...no I don't have pics either but would like to see some


----------



## linkage

Where I got stuck was nasty deep muck no water. But there was plenty of water in the swamp areas. One part joe hit a drop off and had to swim next to his floating bike.lol. Was a good time recommend going next time, as I am sure the others would to.


----------



## crom a zone

hey linkage u no he cant hang with me or u in the pit lol


----------



## lilbigtonka

this is comming from a guy that cant ride like your suppose to.. lol all he does is wot or stuck thats it.....also most of us have been everywhere you have for the most part and whos bike has had h20 in it the most.....we ride smarter and you ride harder but for some reason we always end up same place o and almost forgot we do it in style with our jams playin


----------



## crom a zone

hey why have jams playing when everyone else has them? o ya maybe i puttting some jams on agian cause wot is alot of fun while fisting pumping..... i kissed a girll and i liked it ......pump pump pump lol


----------



## 650Brute

Nice Vid! Looks like a blast.. I miss my Old Honda too


----------

